# over 18 posts



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi
as above...how do you get on them....im over 18 and it just says private...plz help:blush:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

ive been trying for ages too, and ive tried applying and ive still got no where =(


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

tis annoying cos i dnt no what to do to get on it...does make me look a perv tho lol IM NOT FOR THE RECORDS:lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

perv perv perv


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> tis annoying cos i dnt no what to do to get on it...does make me look a perv tho lol IM NOT FOR THE RECORDS:lol2:


 
yeah yeah what eva
were all a litle perv deep down

hehehehehe

ive been trying and it just say prvate to lol


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

muhahaha i askd 4 dat


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> muhahaha i askd 4 dat


 
 indeed


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/75904-adult-forums-18-application.html

Be here a month, get 100 posts, apply via the "Group Memberships", and *put the reason as "I am over 18"*

Sorted.


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

anywayz does anyone really no...i just start a random chat on the off topic section lol


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

lol that was easier than i thought lol


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

yeap just done it myslef to lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> lol that was easier than i thought lol





nc-duk-alike said:


> yeap just done it myslef to lol


Well, look forward to seeing you in there then, if you're 18 or more? :whistling2:


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Well, look forward to seeing you in there then, if you're 18 or more? :whistling2:


 
cor what i would give to be 18 again lol


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

im 19 woohoo just made it lol but gona b 20 in jan yayayay:no1:...anywayz thanks


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

i turned 24 4 days ago

6 years since i was 18 lol
god makes me feel old


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

lol well you r to me :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> im 19 woohoo just made it lol but gona b 20 in jan yayayay:no1:...anywayz thanks


Woop!



nc-duk-alike said:


> i turned 24 4 days ago
> 
> 6 years since i was 18 lol
> god makes me feel old


Haha, 20 here :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol. 

Feels horrible not being a teen anymore :?


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

whyz that...i will have to grow up which is annoying lol..


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> lol well you r to me :lol2:


 cheeky git
respect your elders

lol


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

elderz yawn its not all black n white anymore lol


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

well young boy back in my day we never even had tv
we had a good old wind up radio 

lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> whyz that...i will have to grow up which is annoying lol..


What do you study?


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

number 1 nc-duk-alike im a little mature female rather than a young boy lol

number 2 ashmashmash i dnt study anything anymore cos i finishd


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> number 2 ashmashmash i dnt study anything anymore cos i finishd


Change your profile then :whip:

What _did_ you study, or whats your job now then?


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> number 1 nc-duk-alike im a little mature female rather than a young boy lol
> 
> number 2 ashmashmash i dnt study anything anymore cos i finishd


 
i am very sorry
hope i did no offend.

young lady : victory:


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

you calling me a young lady is wierd...i feel embarrased lol:blush:

Lol i will change it in a mo then...i work 2 days a week at one job n help in my local reptile shop the rest of the week...easy...and i studyd a national diploma in animal management


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> you calling me a young lady is wierd...i feel embarrased lol:blush:
> 
> 
> no need to be embarressed hun
> ...


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

ARRRGGGGGHHH dnt call me hun thats even worse


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

luv, darling,

can go through all the chav slang

heheheh

well i asume ya name is sam/ samantha????


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

oh my god you r a pain in the arse...no luv darling or anything...grrr:blush:

Yeppy im a samantha not cool so sammy is better:no1:


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

then sammy it is.:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

emokidsammy said:


> Lol i will change it in a mo then...i work 2 days a week at one job n help in my local reptile shop the rest of the week...easy...and i studyd a national diploma in animal management


Ah awesome! I knew it would be something animally related


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

yea but it was cack...i hated to be honist...learnt jack all...but merrr


----------

